# The Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula (Lasiodora parahybana)



## MissFoxHawk

*The Grand Lasiodora Parahybana*
_If anyone was coming on my blog to read about general information on this species of invert, it's not what you think. This blog is about MY(My otherhalfs) Salmon pink sling and his journey into adulthood._
_thankyou._

I actually thought about writing a blog, about 10 minutes ago when i was munching happily away on two sausages...How random...maybe i should eat sausages more often :whistling2:
My otherhaf and i own the smallest little Salmon pink, and oh my days is he so god damm cute...and a fast bugger too!
He had his first Molt with us on the 4th of jan 2011. He actually came out of the Molt looking BLUE :gasp:
My otherhalf knows a man he works with that used to own alot of T's and other exotics, and he said in all of his experience, NEVER has he seen a salmon pink of any age be blue.
Weird..


----------



## MissFoxHawk

:?:*Ready for another molt Already...?*:?

_Confnused..

_I just went to see how our Salmon pink was feeding from this morning, and he has a REALLY dark black spot on his bum, like he had before he went into molt the first time.
Like i said he only molted on the 4th of this month...
Maybe i'm over-feading him?
:help:


----------

